

Why BrightRoll's Engineering Team Chose CanJS - phamilton
http://blog.brightroll.com/2015/02/23/why-brightrolls-engineering-team-chose-canjs/

======
lukeknep
Partial to Angular, but she provides good reasons for choosing CanJS (being
faster with large datasets, being less opinionated).

------
moschel
well written and makes good points

